# Waltz in D



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

The performance is rough, maybe rougher than usual even, and I particularly butcher a passage towards the end, but the notes should be there nonetheless. I was impatient to get it out of just my head and fingers. I hope you find the material to your liking.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

It's nice! Good work. :cheers:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Very nice, I would say easily one of your better pieces. It is convincing in its form and manages to sound somewhat 'traditional' yet fresh in its use of harmony.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

it is harmonically very adventurous, i think if you lingered a bit more in a few of the same chirds once in a while as the piece progressed later it can help listeners catch their breath and give the music more weight at the same time, like building a platform.


----------

